# Training a semi tame budgie



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey, so ive got a male budgie that ive had for about half a year and he is not afraid of me or scared and he will sit on my finger if hes in the mood. But since ive operated him from his female budgie friend, which i had to because they weren't cooperating with the training, hes just been so quiet which is unusual for him. the training involves target training and step up. again he does do these tricks but he almost seems tried or unmotivated do them. Any advice would be appreciated on how to make him want to work with me and to build the bond further. i seperated him from the other budgie about 3 days ago.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Are the separated cages near each other/right next to each other?
If not, he probably misses his friend so he may not be terribly enthusiastic for the next few weeks.

Do they get to see each other during out-of-cage time if they aren't housed together anymore?
How old is the budgie and how long was he housed with the other one?
How is the other budgie doing?


----------



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please keep us updated on his progress.
> I'd love to learn your budgies' names and see pictures of them!*


hey, what are some tips to get the budgie out of the cage?


----------



## KrishnaNRao (Aug 28, 2021)

obsolentbutcool said:


> hey, what are some tips to get the budgie out of the cage?


Hi

We can get budgie out of cage in 3 approaches 

1. If your budgie can eat from you hand, then offer food and once it starts eating, then slowly make your way back out of the cage, make sure not to scare by quick movement. If it get scared then stop immediately for some time and try again.
2. If you have extra perch, try to train it to step on to it and slowly bring him/her out, if budgie flies away in cage while you are moving then give some time and try again
3. This is the best approach, try to offer some spray millet and after budgie nibble or eat some, take your hands out of cage and offer it with your finger as a perch, chances of budgie to come out for the treat are high, not in the first try though. As soon as he come out offer him treat(Spray Millet) that way he/she will understand the trick.


----------



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

So the cages are in different rooms because the female calls to the male and they get all sad so its hard to tame them and make them feel safe. 

They dont get to see each other because one i know they will get really flustered and two the male budgie wont go back in his cage. My male budgie Skye, i dont know his exact age, i never asked the breeder but he doesnt look too young or too old. Its the same for the female budgie Nelly. 

nelly is the reason i separated them both because she was never tamed and i foolishly thought that my tame male budgie would influence her to be tame. (it doesnt work for in my case) So she was very frustrated before when they were together because she was scared and would follow Skye because she was scared of me. Now she is much less scared when alone with me and she feels calmer, she steps up pretty well and can understand clicker training. but i know she isnt fully trusting of me because she only does the tricks when i have millet and when i walk past her she is quite scared. im thinking it will take a few more days for her to be more trusting of me and to build a stronger bond, maybe even a week.


----------



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

KrishnaNRao said:


> Hi
> 
> We can get budgie out of cage in 3 approaches
> 
> ...


Thanks  Also i feel like leaving the cage open and letting the bird come out on their own will make them more calmer when coming out. Thanks for your response


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Is there a chance that you can have them in cages in the same room but then remove the cage for the one that you want to work with? Working with them in a neutral space seems to help with the anxiety and fussiness a bit. 

This way you won't have to worry about getting the male back into his cage, because you'd be taking him away from the female inside of his cage and letting him out in a neutral space.

This way they can see/hear each other and kind of spend time with each other, but it won't interfere with your training. You would have the single bird alone with you for each training session. 
This way they have "together" time in a way that prevents any mating or aggression, but then one-on-one time with you where they can focus on taming, training, bonding.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**

*


----------



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Is there a chance that you can have them in cages in the same room but then remove the cage for the one that you want to work with? Working with them in a neutral space seems to help with the anxiety and fussiness a bit.
> 
> This way you won't have to worry about getting the male back into his cage, because you'd be taking him away from the female inside of his cage and letting him out in a neutral space.
> 
> ...


that would a good idea but for my budgies i know how much Nelly (the female budgie) loves to follow skye and she will call for him all day after that. Shes not very trusting of her environment or me as of now so i want to separate them and make me her new friend.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee has given great resources above. Best of luck with your little ones.

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, provided above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

